# Parallels Desktop + Clavier Mac



## JulienCmoi (6 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous !

J'utilise Parallels Desktop en mode Coherence.
Comme vous le savez certainement, le clavier passe en mode Windows lorsqu'on passe sur Parallels Desktop.

J'aurais aimé savoir s'il existe un logiciel, ou une méthode pour faire passer le clavier en clavier mac sur Windows, dans Parallels Desktop ?

Merci pour vos réponses expertes.

Julien

EDIT : j'ai trouvé en fait, merci !


----------



## Freddy03h (6 Décembre 2007)

Et on fait comment ? je veux bien savoir aussi stp.



Ben déjà, on commence par poster dans le bon forum ... Windows sur Mac ! On y va.


----------



## iP@t (27 Décembre 2007)

J'aimerais bien savoir comment moi! 

Merci pour la solution.


----------



## markipoli (31 Mars 2009)

Salut,

Désolé de déterrer le topic, mais la question m'interesse aussi.

Alors, depuis 2 ans, tous les utilisateurs de // desktop se contentent de cette situation ? Je n'y crois pas. Une âme charitable pourrait-elle bien poster une solution ?

Merci.


----------



## Jean-Miche (31 Mars 2009)

markipoli a dit:


> Salut,
> Désolé de déterrer le topic, mais la question m'interesse aussi.
> Alors, depuis 2 ans, tous les utilisateurs de // desktop se contentent de cette situation ? Je n'y crois pas. Une âme charitable pourrait-elle bien poster une solution ?
> Merci.



Mais contrairement à ce que tu dis il existait sur le site de Avanquest France un logiciel à télécharger qui permettait d'avoir le clavier Mac sur Windows. Je l'ai comme d'autres utilisateurs de Parallels installé et l'utilise sans souci.
Il suffit désormais d'aller sur le support de Parallels aux us pour trouver ce que l'on cherche. Voilà une page qui devrait te permettre d'avoir ce que j'ai sans avoir à télécharger un logiciel quelconque.
Voilà :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965


----------



## Carolagrave (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir. J'ai suivi la solution de Jean-Miche.
En fait j'ai sur mon Mac un windows en bootcamp (que j'avais mis avant de connaitre parrallels), le truc du clavier ca a marché, impec.

Aujourdhui je suis contrainte d'utiliser le windows en parrallels donc rebelotte, j'ai installé les drivers comme prévu, rebooté, et une fois dans le panneau de config, onglet langues, détails, je n'ai jamais le choix "apple"...donc je ne peux rien modifier.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire qu'est-ce qu'il me reste à tenter?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Octobre 2010)

Carolagrave a dit:


> Bonsoir. J'ai suivi la solution de Jean-Miche. En fait j'ai sur mon Mac un windows en bootcamp (que j'avais mis avant de connaitre parrallels), le truc du clavier ca a marché, impec.





Carolagrave a dit:


> Aujourd'hui je suis contrainte d'utiliser le windows en parrallels donc rebelotte, j'ai installé les drivers comme prévu, rebooté, et une fois dans le panneau de config, onglet langues, détails, je n'ai jamais le choix "apple"...donc je ne peux rien modifier.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire qu'est-ce qu'il me reste à tenter?
> 
> Merci d'avance



En fait tu as la possibilité avec Parallels 6, "d'Utiliser la partition Boot Camp dans une machine virtuelle.
*Tu pourras booter dans ta partition Boot Camp à partir de la machine virtuelle Parallels* ou *l'utiliser en bootant dans la partition Windows.*

Restrictions: 

Il y a un certain nombre de restrictions pour une machine virtuelle Parallels qui utilise la partition Boot Camp Windows en tant que volume bootable:
&#61607; Elle ne peut pas être mise en pause 
&#61607; Elle ne peut pas avoir de snapshots et fonctionner en Mode Sans échec 
&#61607; Elle ne peut pas être compressée."

Aide de Parallels 6 dans les menus de Parallels 

As-tu installer les outils de Parallels ? 
Il n'y a rien à toucher dans le panneau de configuration de Windows.
Tout va marcher correctement.


----------



## Carolagrave (28 Octobre 2010)

Bah déjà je n'ai pas parrallels 6...donc jsuis limitée, mais a vrai dire j'arrive deja a faire tourner mon bootcamp via parrallels 4. Mais cette partition est longue a démarrer pas adaptée à mon environnement de travail, et je n'ai pas d'installé dessus ce que je veux (les informaticiens de mon taff vont pas se taper l'installation sur chacun de mes windows)

J'ai bien installé les outils de parrallel...
Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Octobre 2010)

Carolagrave a dit:


> Bah déjà je n'ai pas parrallels 6...donc jsuis limitée, mais a vrai dire j'arrive deja a faire tourner mon bootcamp via parrallels 4. Mais cette partition est longue a démarrer pas adaptée à mon environnement de travail, et je n'ai pas d'installé dessus ce que je veux (les informaticiens de mon taff vont pas se taper l'installation sur chacun de mes windows)
> 
> J'ai bien installé les outils de parrallel...
> Merci de ta réponse.



Tu aurais intérêt à passer à Parallels 6. Je te donne le lien d'une discussion [Parallels Desktop] Intérêt Mise à jour 4 > 6

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/parallels-desktop-interet-mise-a-jour-4-6-a-452112.html


----------

